# movng on....finally...



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

for the past 6 months have done nothing but try to work things out with my ex wife....well...still married because the laws here state you cant get divorced for a year....
I did everything i possibly could....whinged and begged, left her alone, tryed making her jealous, tryed being a friend instead...everything...but none of it worked. especially considering she already had her other man.
the past week i found the other man on an online game....and went off my head at him....i then told my ex that he started it....this broke them up but then she hated me even more...so anyways its about time i woke up to myself...i need to move on...i really dont want to...but i have to...for myself, for my daughter and as much as i hate to say it...for my ex to be happy....
I dont know if anyone will agree but im essentially giving up on her...ive had enough of feeling like this...so i went over there this morning, dropped my daughter off, and confessed that i lied to my ex....said whatever makes u happy i will just stay out of the way from now on....
now i feel bad but good....bad because of what ive done to destroy all this.....but good because i suppose this is another step along the way....still cant shake the feeling of being alone in all this...if only emotions didnt play such a big role in breakups....


----------



## NRG (Nov 9, 2010)

Gilgamesh said:


> now i feel bad but good....bad because of what ive done to destroy all this.....but good because i suppose this is another step along the way....still cant shake the feeling of being alone in all this...if only emotions didnt play such a big role in breakups....


If you want to feel better about yourself, go read my thread in this forum.


----------



## vict0ria_b (Mar 10, 2011)

Good for you Gilgamesh! Time heals all, if you find a "Click Remote" make sure you share with the rest of us!  




NRG said:


> If you want to feel better about yourself, go read my thread in this forum.


NRG things will be ok, don't talk like that. I promise you everyone here who doesn't/didn't want their divorce (myself included) made the same mistakes you did.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You are right---moving on for YOU. It takes two to make a marriage work and one cannot do it alone.
In time you will be fine


----------

